

Zsh: The last shell you’ll ever need - gnosis
http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/zsh-the-last-shell-youll-ever-need/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=991961>

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/zsh?sort=by_date>

------
gnosis
A more up-to-date zsh reference card than that which was given in the article:

<http://www.bash2zsh.com/zsh_refcard/refcard.pdf>

------
RexRollman
Nice link. I have to admit to being a Bash person myself, mainly because it
was my initial shell experience. I even have Bash installed on my OpenBSD box,
even though Ksh seems nice.

------
anon_d
tl;dr:

Introduction

    
    
      zsh is UNIX shell.
    

So what’s zsh and why would I want it over my current shell?

    
    
      It's more bloated than just about every other shell!  Bash isn't nearly
      bloated enough!  Feature, features, features!
    

Ok, You Convinced Me. How Do I Start Using zsh?

    
    
      Of course I did!  One catch though:  You need a big config file to get
      access to all that bloat.

